# Sourwood in the Northeast????



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I live in CT and was wondering if anyone from up here knows if Sourwood blooms here in enough abundance to make a difference in surplus. I know it is usually a Pennsylvania to Georgia plant. Thanks,


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a sourwood tree?...Never heard of it here in Texas. Will they grow here in the central part of the state?
Thanks
LtlWilli


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mosherd,
No, it doesn't.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

LtlWilli said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is a sourwood tree?...Never heard of it here in Texas. Will they grow here in the central part of the state?
> Thanks
> LtlWilli


Wikipedia article on Sourwood



> It is native to eastern North America, from southern Pennsylvania south to northwest Florida and west to southern Illinois; it is most common in the lower chain of the Appalachian Mountains. The tree is frequently seen as a component of oak-heath forests.





> It is renowned for nectar, and for the honey which is produced from it. Juice from its blooms is used to make sourwood jelly. The shoots were used by the Cherokee and the Catawba to make arrowshafts.


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

Willi,

Sourwood is also known as Sorrel Tree. 

"Primarily a tree of hill country, ranging from southern Pennsylvania and Ohio south to the Gulf Coast....Atlantic Coast west to Mississippi Valley. Scattered populations can be found in eastern Texas." _Landscaping with Native Trees_


----------

